# eBay Coffee beans ??



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

A quick search on eBay reveals a few roasters selling freshly roasted beans at a decent price.

It could be a false economy if the beans aren't that high quality/fresh.

Has anyone used sellers on eBay for roasted beans ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pips said:


> A quick search on eBay reveals a few roasters selling freshly roasted beans at a decent price.
> 
> It could be a false economy if the beans aren't that high quality/fresh.
> 
> Has anyone used sellers on eBay for roasted beans ?


ask yourself why they sell on Ebay as a medium? If they were any good, then they would be taking on the rest of the coffee bean roasters....I think you will find most are aimed either at wholesalers who do not really mind what they serve or the odd gullible who does not know better


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Literally only one way to find out!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I speak from experience (albeit, many many moons ago!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have sampled many ebay sellers, none good .

Most have a very poor quality of greens , not able to describe where the coffee is from beyond country etc or not even roasting it

Last few were simply bilk buying pallets of greens for pennies

By all means try , ill say it again , there is no magic to cheap beans other than cheap greens.

It's your mouth at the end of the day , try it , you may like it , you may not.

Link us a few anyway,


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

I was looking at the eBay seller "roastbatch". A quick Google and it seems like a decent company with very competitive pricing running out of Newcastle.

Putting in a order now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

pips said:


> I was looking at the eBay seller "roastbatch". A quick Google and it seems like a decent company with very competitive pricing running out of Newcastle.
> 
> Putting in a order now.


I am from Newcastle and I have never heard of them!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

great website....no address.....try some and tell us


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

at £6.00 for a bag they are i aspect over priced .

If the roaster takes no pride or cant no say where the coffee is from .

then thats enough for me to say no.

I suspect they dont roast and it's pallet bought coffee again.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

good luck if you buy these. there is nothing positive on the website to suggest anything other than the fact they are a typical wholesale roaster supplying grade one shite! You cannot sell good quality coffee at £11.99 a kilo....might as well go to Costco....and I know I have said it but they are supposed to put contact details up and there is nothing.....only email as a contact


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To OP

You may like em, all power to you if you do.

If you don't then could be the quality as oposssd to barista

Dont try you don't know.

Me tried enough never to feel the need to try again


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Is this a good example of 'bulk bought cheap beans, wholesale cheap shite' etc etc etc

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rave-Coffee-Ethiopian-Sidamo-2-Green-Coffee-Beans-for-Home-Roasting-500g/254047531384?hash=item3b2669b178:g:QbgAAOSwEVtcKosm

The bulk seller does not appear to be Rave, but the beans carry their packaging and the seller regularly appears on eBay.

Do they advertise on this forum? I am sure they will be pleased!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Batian said:


> Is this a good example of 'bulk bought cheap beans, wholesale cheap shite' etc etc etc
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rave-Coffee-Ethiopian-Sidamo-2-Green-Coffee-Beans-for-Home-Roasting-500g/254047531384?hash=item3b2669b178:g:QbgAAOSwEVtcKosm
> 
> ...


Looks like a reseller, Ebay as a platform isn't a bad thing for selling coffee.

i.e not suggesting any all coffee from Ebay is poor. I don't know I haven't tried it all/

In my experience of 10-15 suppliers , all have unfortunately been poor. By poor ranging from clearly state and not fit , to just subjectively tasting really bad.

As always doesn't mean if someone likes it, then they are wrong, we just differ in taste.

All had the same approach on one or all of these , lack of origin , address , clarity on if they roast , no roast date and others.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Beans sold through third party sellers - eBay, Amazon are unlikely to be within the optimum (fresh) time scale window so that's a big negative unless you don't mind longer dated beans.

If the beans being sold through eBay were fresh, why would they be cheaper than buying from the roaster - third party will add on his/her cut to offer price.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Beans sold through third party sellers - eBay, Amazon are unlikely to be within the optimum (fresh) time scale window so that's a big negative unless you don't mind longer dated beans.
> 
> If the beans being sold through eBay were fresh, why would they be cheaper than buying from the roaster - third party will add on his/her cut to offer price.


They are advertising green beans not roasted beans. They have three different weights on the advert and they are not cheap


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ooops

I'm a twonk.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

They are also selling "Rave" freshly roasted in their other items ... also angle grinder discs and bibles !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ooops
> 
> I'm a twonk.


Never!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Never!


Always


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Occasionally


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am still a plonker , i was looking at this on Ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Origin-Colombian-Arabica-Coffee-250g-small-batch-artisan-roast/113197328457?hash=item1a5b162849:g:xpcAAOSwIrBbcBDI:rk:2f:0


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Redber sell on eBay but the prices are higher on eBay.

I bought three kg from Redber direct and the beans were very good and I'd expect the eBay ones would be just as good.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

twotone said:


> Redber sell on eBay but the prices are higher on eBay.
> 
> I bought three kg from Redber direct and the beans were very good and I'd expect the eBay ones would be just as good.


I bought my first 'whole beans' of eBay from Redber years ago after reading an article on Ethiopian Sidamo and they were great (even through a cheap Hario hand grinder) then I bought direct then I tried other roasters and never looked back. Guess I was lucky with my first eBay bean punt


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

This thread made me look on eBay (I use it a lot but not for coffee beans), and the results included "with a taste of".... whatever the country was. It made me chuckle, as the country is the land, aka the dirt on which it's people stand. So, perhaps the coffee tastes of muck.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> I am still a plonker , i was looking at this on Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Origin-Colombian-Arabica-Coffee-250g-small-batch-artisan-roast/113197328457?hash=item1a5b162849:g:xpcAAOSwIrBbcBDI:rk:2f:0


Have to say that "they also have all the wild jungle flavours and earthiness you would expect from coffees grown in this region" is just hilariously bad.


----------

